# È sclerato



## Xerinola

Ciao a tutti!

"È sclerato dopo il primo mese di naja"

Non capisco cosa vuole dire "è sclerato" ne "naja". Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Mi pare che sclerare è andare fuori di testa, impazzire,ma non capisco bene la frase.

Grazie mille!
X:


----------



## Crisidelm

Come dici correttamente, "sclerare" vuol dire andare fuori di testa, perdere il controllo di sé, la "naja" è il periodo di leva obbligatoria, di 12 mesi,, che ormai non c'è piu' da qualche anno tra l'altro. Quindi:"è andato via di testa dopo un mese di leva/servizio militare".


----------



## Xerinola

Molte grazie Crisidelm!
X:


----------



## Giak

Sbaglio o il verbo ausiliario dovrebbe essere *avere* e non *essere*?
In questo caso dovrebbe essere *Ha sclerato...* e non *E' sclerato...*


----------



## Crisidelm

No, "sclerare" in questo significato l'ho sempre visto e sentito usare con ausiliare essere.


----------



## housecameron

Però tecnicamente non dovrebbe essere corretto.
_Sclerare_ regge l'ausiliare avere, come ha detto Giack.
Oppure,_ si è sclerato_ da _sclerarsi._
_E' sclerato = _qui dovrebbe essere aggettivo (ma è riconosciuto ufficialmente tale? Non so)
Nel caso in questione sarebbe corretto dire "_Ha sclerato dopo il primo mese di naja"._
_"E'" _però non dà fastidio, credo, ed è comunque la forma più usata.


----------



## Crisidelm

Non so, chi ha deciso che l'ausiliare per sclerare è avere? Dato che "sclerare" è un verbo alquanto recente e di chiara origine gergale?


----------



## housecameron

Eh, non lo so. De Mauro indica avere.


----------



## Crisidelm

Il verbo in Italiano che più si avvicina come significato al nuovo "sclerare" direi che è "ammattire", che guarda caso vuole l'ausiliare essere...


----------



## bubu7

Chissà perché ci si ostini a non consultare i vocabolari.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo di averlo sentito usare sia con essere che con avere.
A me risulta più naturale "essere", avendo la tendenza ad usare _sclerato_ come aggettivo.


----------



## Crisidelm

bubu7 said:


> Chissà perché ci si ostini a non consultare i vocabolari.


Perché un vocabolario non è la Bibbia?
Ti ripeto la domanda: chi ha deciso che l'ausiliare giusto per "sclerare" è "avere"? E per quale motivo?


----------



## tie-break

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo di averlo sentito usare sia con essere che con avere.


 
Confermo anch'io di averlo sentito in entrambi i modi.


----------



## bubu7

Crisidelm said:


> Perché un vocabolario non è la Bibbia?


Confesso di non essere in grado di soddisfare questa tua, pur legittima, curiosità. 

(Anche la risposta alle altre tue domande va al di là, purtroppo, delle mie limitate conoscenze)


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> chi ha deciso che l'ausiliare giusto per "sclerare" è "avere"? E per quale motivo?


 Anche il Devoto Oli riporta il verbo _sclerare_ come intransitivo e con ausiliare _avere_, di uso regionale. Idem lo Zingarelli, che lo classifica però come familiare e lo fa provenire da una riduzione gergale di _(arterio)sclero(tico)._

Per quanto riguarda la questione dell'ausiliare, io sapevo che non esiste una regola che renda possibile stabilire quale ausiliare usare con i diversi verbi intransitivi, come di fatto viene detto nella Grammatica di Dardano Trifone, dove si rimanda ai vocabolari in caso di dubbio. 
Volendo approfondire la questione, non ho trovato in effetti una regola, ma qualche valido elemento di riferimento in più sì. Nella Grammatica di Serianni si dice (XI,34), riprendendo quanto enunciato da A.Leone, che in linea di massima la coniugazione con _avere_ presuppone un soggetto attivo, o meglio "atteggia l'azione verbale in dipendenza del soggetto" (ha camminato), invece con _essere_ "ci si limita a cogliere lo stato in cui il soggetto viene a trovarsi" (è cresciuto). E questo forse potrebbe già motivare la scelta di _avere_ con il verbo _sclerare_, visto che non è un'azione indipendente dal soggetto, però non sembra motivarlo in tutti i casi ('è venuto', non 'ha venuto'). Allora una norma aggiuntiva è che un verbo intransitivo vorrebbe l'ausiliare _essere_ quando il participio può essere usato come attributo (la vittoria [che è] costata tante vittime), e _avere_ quando ciò non è possibile, a meno che l'attributo non abbia valore passivo (non si può dire 'un uomo sognato' per 'che ha sognato', ma si può dire 'un uomo sognato da molte donne'), o quando il participio possa essere avvertito come aggettivo autonomo, allora "l'ausiliare _avere_ è necessario per restituire ad esso la sua forza verbale". E in quest'ultimo caso potrebbe rientrare il nostro _sclerato_, come si evince da alcune opinioni espresse in questa discussione. 
Stante tutto ciò, ho comunque il sospetto che una considerazione sintomatica per capire la scelta di _avere_ in un neologismo verbale (lo Zingarelli lo data 1995) possa essere quella che viene fatta da Serianni dopo aver constatato la scarsità di punti fermi che portino all'individuazione di una regola, e cioè che si rileva "una tendenza che opera nell'italiano contemporaneo: una lenta espansione di _avere_ ai danni di _essere_".

Spero di essere stato utile alla causa..!


----------



## Crisidelm

Ecco..."ci si limita a cogliere lo stato in cui il soggetto viene a trovarsi": "è cresciuto", "è cambiato", "è impazzito", "è ammattito", "è sclerato". 
Mi sembra lineare: è uno stato in cui uno viene a ritrovarsi, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà (uno non sceglie di sclerare, succede).


----------



## Giak

tie-break said:


> Confermo anch'io di averlo sentito in entrambi i modi.


 

Io l'ho sempre sentito/usato con l'ausiliare *avere* nel caso dell'azione dello sclerare, oppure con l'ausiliare *essere* se aggettivo:

Stamattina al lavoro *ho* proprio sclerato!

Quel tipo *è* sclerato, dammi retta!


----------



## Crisidelm

E' proprio questo che non mi torna, usando l'ausiliare "avere": dà un'idea che sia stato fatto, o successo, apposta, o comunque in modo cosciente, ma questo non mi pare che possa rientrare nell'uso di tale verbo.


----------



## Giak

Crisidelm said:


> E' proprio questo che non mi torna, usando l'ausiliare "avere": dà un'idea che sia stato fatto, o successo, apposta, o comunque in modo cosciente, ma questo non mi pare che possa rientrare nell'uso di tale verbo.


 
Probabilmente dipende anche dal significato che può assumere una determinata parola nelle varie realtà linguistiche locali.

Il "De Mauro" dà il seguente significato al verbo "sclerare":

*"Andare fuori di testa, impazzire"*

Ovviamente l'azione in sè dell'impazzire non è volontaria.

Fatto sta che dalle mie parti *è sclerato* significa è fuori di testa, è matto (condizione non volontaria), mentre *ha sclerato* spesso significa (ma non sempre, dipende dal contesto) anche si è inca**ato come una belva (riferendosi all'azione di inca**arsi MA volutamente in modo plateale ed eccessivo)

Probabilmente (nel mio caso specifico) nella scelta dell'ausiliare c'è un condizionamento dovuto all'uso "locale" di questo verbo.


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> Mi sembra lineare: è uno stato in cui uno viene a ritrovarsi, indipendentemente dalla propria volontà (uno non sceglie di sclerare, succede).


Hmm... io non ho una particolare predilezione per l'uso di _avere_ con _sclerare_, anche perché francamente non è un verbo a cui mi capita di ricorrere, però sembra un dato di fatto che questo è l'orientamento dei vocabolari, e il tentativo è di capire perché.
L'affermazione "atteggia l'azione verbale in dipendenza del soggetto" non credo che indichi tanto la volontà del soggetto stesso a compiere un'azione, quanto forse piuttosto il fatto che venga compiuta da lui in prima persona anziché subirla. So che è un'interpretazione che può sconfinare in campi che esulano dall'analisi della lingua, ma in un'eventuale perdita della ragione, quanto la subiamo e quanto ne siamo invece noi gli artefici?
E c'è anche l'altra motivazione a sostegno di _avere_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Trattasi di neologismo giovanile, che vedo scritto molto più spesso con la kappa che con la c, quindi secondo me sarebbe più giusto scrivere sklerare, anche per evidenziare la natura gergale del termine.

Quanto all'ausiliare da usare, trovo convincente la tesi di giak, del doppio uso essere/avere a seconda del significato.

Io sklero volontariamente, io ho sklerato.

Nel significato di condizione/stato indipendente dalla volontà invece dovrebbe dirsi "sono sklerato" "sei sklerato" (ma qui ha più valore di aggettivo che di verbo) e la forma al presente (io sklero) è molto rara o inesistente, più comune il presente progressivo (sto sklerando).


----------



## Giannaclaudia

L'uso del verbo "sclerare" tra miei alunni è molto diffuso, anche al presente.

"Sai che la prof. XY ha sclerato, ieri, durante la lezione, quando..."

"Ma sei sclerato?"

"Se la preside fa il solito predicozzo, sclero."

"No, ancora questo argomento: scleriamo."

Anch'io concordo con l'ausiliare avere, soprattutto se "sclerare" è usato come sinonimo di "dare di matto".


----------



## Crisidelm

Chiedi loro perché usano "avere" invece di essere" ordunque: potrebbe diventare una bella discussione.


----------



## gabrigabri

Mi associo a quelli che usano sia avere che essere.

Ho sclerato = Ho dato di matto
Sono sclerato = sono pazzo (aggettivo) (ma qui non è ausiliare).


----------



## Necsus

Anche il Sabatini Coletti lo riporta, come regionale, ma non viene specificato l'ausiliare:
*sclerare - *[scle-rà-re] v.intr. (_sclèro_) [sogg-v] 
• gerg. Sragionare, dar fuori di testa


----------



## lelesardo

Io penso che si dica... ha sclerato.... quando c'è la fase acuta: << Eravamo in fila alla cassa ed una casalinga ha sclerato >>.....!!
E' sclerato.....quando la situazione di esaurimento  è cronica......: << Guarda che Mike è proprio sclerato >>.

Comunque credo abbia a che fare con gli occhi che nello "sclerato" hanno la tendenza ad uscire fuori dalle orbite.

Penso che derivi da sclera, sclerotica, con radice greca


----------

